# Would you believe hes a killer



## OdessaStud (Sep 9, 2006)

This is a pic of my male dane Cash,last night he and his co offender Dakota also a dane caught themselves a wallaby.My dielma is what should I have done with the deceased.My partners said i should have cut it up for them so they would eat it they are like my snakes love to kill and hold then cuddle and in the danes case they guard the thing until its rotten.What would others have done in this situation.
And no i wont take $50 for the danes either :lol: 
Odie


----------



## raptor (Sep 9, 2006)

Words fail me

:evil: :x


----------



## PremierPythons (Sep 9, 2006)

Well the first thing I would have done is been pretty upset at the fact that my dogs went and killed a perfectly harmless example of native fauna...


----------



## Parko (Sep 9, 2006)

You could use a shovel to decapitate the dogs, but their are more humane ways to euthanise them. Otherwise you could make their yard secure so wallabies can't get in.


----------



## brrrrrr (Sep 9, 2006)

what would i have done i would have kept my mouth shut and not posted in the forums .....
what was the dog doing out unatended to have the chance to kill ??? it could have been some farmers sheep just as ezy as it was this wallaby... 

some people should not have pets


----------



## raptor (Sep 9, 2006)

brrrrrr said:


> what would i have done i would have kept my mouth shut and not posted in the forums .....
> what was the dog doing out unatended to have the chance to kill ??? it could have been some farmers sheep just as ezy as it was this wallaby...
> 
> some people should not have pets



or worse someones child!!!


----------



## nightowl (Sep 9, 2006)

OdessaStud said:


> And no i wont take $50 for the danes either


I wouldn't pay $50 for killer danes! I can't believe you couldn't give a **** about the poor wallaby !?!?!

They should be better controlled and in a secure yard where animals can't get in and the danes can't get out!


----------



## OdessaStud (Sep 9, 2006)

Ok Ok hold up people i will now explain the facts for you before you all go purple,BRRRR :roll: 
I live out in the bush on 65 acres my land my cows and horses run on this land,we dont have sheep Mr BRRRR around the area and even if they were just on the other side of the fence the dogs would Never touch them.]
As i said in my post they were not unattended they were running in their back yard which is my 65 acres!!!All you people who love these native pains in the butt are more than welcome to come up on any day and see how many headlights in your cars get smashed by these beautifull natives.8 people have been killed on our road avoiding these natives,I could get the shooters in and do it propery but im happy for them to be here and live amongst us but to say i should secure my yard so they cant get in hey no worries you come and help me put up 1000 plus klms of 10 foot wire and ill be happy to keep the natives out...pfttt
You people that have replied have no grasp of reality at all and should look at the whole picture before you
start making the comments you did.
This is a public forum BRRRR now are we going to have a hissy fit because i posted a topic about animals killing things grow up your in the real world now,
Alice is in wonderland waiting for you  
Odie


----------



## raxor (Sep 9, 2006)

The poster is just asking for advice.

As for my opinion.. I would firstly have reprimanded the dogs, and try to ensure that either the dogs can't get out or other large mammals get into the yard in the future.

Such a cute little face!


----------



## OdessaStud (Sep 9, 2006)

some people should not have pets
That coming from someone with chopper as his avatar???
I wouldn't pay $50 for killer danes! I can't believe you couldn't give a [CENSORED] about the poor wallaby !?!?! 
What did you want me to do give it mouth to mouth?? killer danes pftt obviously a dog expert NOT!!
or worse someones child!!!
My dogs are all raised with kids and NO ONES kids are every allowd with the dogs, unattended I live out the back of nowhere not in suburbia I invite anyone to bring thier dogs out here and i guarantee they will go deaf and chase anything that mooves,remember they dont need leads its not a fauna park its my back yard.
If this was a native activist forum i wouldnt have posted it but you guys talk about live feeding of rodents thats 10000 times worse than what happend, your deliberatly being cruel,this was an accident that was out of my or anyone elses control.
Shoot me for asking a question what a hypocritical lot you are turning out to be!!!!!!!!!!!!
Odie


----------



## RevDaniel (Sep 9, 2006)

That is alpways a tricky one with dogs. At the the end of the day they are do9gs and that is what they will do. Would a bell around the dogs collars help? Good luck with what ever you do. You are not the only one this has ever happened to but one of the few people that has chosen to speak about it. I had a cat a few years ago, he started catching water dragons and killing them. I had him desexed but still he continued. I took him to the pound as the wildlife to me is more important that having a domesticated cat killing them. I have had many cats since then, any cat that became interested in my reptiles where given away. Good thing my shepherd is not interested in my diamond python in the outside aviary. 
This is a hard one like trying to teach your dogs to not get into the chook pen and kill the chickens. Like i said goodluck.


----------



## Parko (Sep 9, 2006)

Really the poster is asking for advice? I'd advise they restrain their dogs, but that advice was turned down,(by the way you don't have to fence off the entire property Odessa, just a smaller area, you know like most of us people in the country do.


----------



## nightowl (Sep 9, 2006)

I live in country NSW and have hit 2 roos in the last 12 months. I had to get rid of my first car because of the damage done to it and the second car is a VT commodore, so hitting a big roo in it didn't do that car, or my wallet any favours either. Also a friend was killed last year swerving to avoid hitting a roo and ran off the road.

You are quite free to say what you like about it but I still don't condone dogs being allowed to kill native wildlife, even pests like wallabies and roos. IMO it is just wrong. 

You don't have to fence off your entire property, just a decent size dog yard for them to run in.


----------



## OdessaStud (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks Dan every animal I own lives happily with each other If they dont they leave its as simple as that,heres a pic of my killer dane puppies aged 8 weeks learning how to kill my chooks and waiting to pounce on the kids.


----------



## nightowl (Sep 9, 2006)

cute puppies BTW


----------



## OdessaStud (Sep 9, 2006)

If i wanted my danes to live in a fenced off yard I would have bought a house where that is practical,I bought my home where i did so my animals can live a fairly free life.They are contained into the front of the house most of the time but once a day i take them for a free run on my yes people my land that is the operative word i own the place they are my dogs, and I only asked what i should have done with the deceased,
Odie

Was that the nurse i heard calling you for your pills???


----------



## Parko (Sep 9, 2006)

What do you think you should have done with the deceased? Stuff it and mount it on the wall? What answer are you looking for? Cut it up for dog food? Make a hat out of it? 
Really, you hear voices?


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 9, 2006)

So what your saying is that because you own the land and there your dogs they are free to kill whatever they like.......mmmm makes sence.

I would lave chopped the wallaby up and chucked it in the freezer the n fed it to the dogs.


----------



## OdessaStud (Sep 9, 2006)

Cut it up for dog food?????


----------



## pythoness (Sep 9, 2006)

Dogs are pack animals, if your the pack leader you should have little problem getting them away from there kill.
However i would punnish them for killing the wallaby, while making sure they don't kill any more,,,,, and the best way to do this???
Well it's not nice, and i had to do something similar when my dog thought killing chooks was on, (many years ago now) and i tied the last kill to her collar and she had to drag it around for 2 weeks....... (flame suit nice and secure) now i know it's not nice, but it does work. they are ostracised by all the other animals and they will never kill said animal again. In the bush and on large property sometimes you need to do things that are not nice,,,, the wallaby is already dead, very sad, but if you love your dogs and also love wildlife, then this is a meathod that works. My dog never killed another chook, and being a cattle dog, i eventually taught her to heard them for me, with never another casulty.


----------



## pythoness (Sep 9, 2006)

> I would lave chopped the wallaby up and chucked it in the freezer the n fed it to the dogs


 feeding it to them will only encourage the dogs to kill again!!!!


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 9, 2006)

alot of city folk don't realise that these animals are very cute and cuddly to city folk and we have to protect them and all that but out bush they can be a very big pest my family own a property down in victoria where they have a license to kill wallaby's and roo's as there is to many of them and they destroy crop's and the land and are a common pest in some area's...

However i don't approve of dog's killing them but it's a simple accident that can't be avoided so don't flame odessa for asking a simple question of what to do as im sure they didnt sick the dog's onto it, it was just a simple accident


----------



## OdessaStud (Sep 9, 2006)

So what your saying is that because you own the land and there your dogs they are free to kill whatever they like.......mmmm makes sence. 

Thats about it i suppose 
My dogs take out one wallaby in 3 years contract shooters will take out 100 in 3 hours I recon the wallabies have fairly good odds of survival.
And da_donkey could you imagine the hate mail if i had done that oh no dont cut up a dead animal and feed it to your dogs give it a memorial and have a minutes silence in its honor, :roll: 
Odie


----------



## mertle (Sep 9, 2006)

Perhaps you shouldn't have even asked, maybe just got rid of it by burying it and not mentioned it on here.

No one would have been any the wiserand you wouldn't get flamed.

I would have them on a wire run line when not being supervised if you can't fence off any section, they work well, my sister has a huge dog and she has it on one of them lines.


----------



## dee4 (Sep 9, 2006)

Mate, I understand your predicament. We breed Heelers, lovely breed of dogs IMO but in others, their reputation precedes them.
1 of females was bought up with our kids, lived with the cat and other animals. Never looked as though she was nasty, viscious or protective towards me or any others. We come home 1 day, to our horror and surprise we found that she had gotten into the lambs pen, I wont dwell on that bit to much as I am sure you can work it out. Needless to say my lamb pens are bigger, the dog is gone and i have fenced off the house yard, 3 of our 36 acres.
Are they free range chooks, what do you do about fox's? Mate I would just fence a yard big enough for the animals live, I k now it won't keep out the natives but atleast it will lesson the chances of it happening again.


----------



## cris (Sep 9, 2006)

> grow up your in the real world now,


I think some ppl here are completely off the planet.



> Was that the nurse i heard calling you for your pills???


PMSL :lol: 
Still i think you should fence off the wallabies, that is really likely to work(would most likely just make them easier for the dog to catch) :roll: 
To all you overheated ppl, the wallaby probably had something wrong with it it or wouldnt have got caught. Also dogs are a 'natural' type of predator here now(been here for the last 5000-7000 years).

Back to your question though i would use the meat, that way nothing has been wasted. I feed my monitors and other lizards on macropod flesh its better for the environment than feeding beef too.


----------



## nightowl (Sep 9, 2006)

More pills??? I thought I took them already?! Wait.....Here she comes!! 

Oooh the deceased! hmmm......maybe a proper burial and service....maybe revdaniel could help you out?


----------



## da_donkey (Sep 9, 2006)

pythoness said:


> > I would lave chopped the wallaby up and chucked it in the freezer the n fed it to the dogs
> 
> 
> feeding it to them will only encourage the dogs to kill again!!!!



So by your logic whatever you feed your dog they will want to kill.

What do you think is in caned dog food?

guess i should start feeding my dogs carrots......but then my vegie garden will be in trouble :roll:


----------



## Wrasse (Sep 9, 2006)

Well, what's done is done.

Take it off them, tell them off so they 'know' they did the wrong thing. 

Hunting an animal down is not behaviour to be encouraged in domesticated dogs, unless they were bred for the purpose. It can lead to the hunting of 'other things' for fun. Hunting dogs are housed accordingly on chain or in yards or runs as, often, the majority of them can't be trusted around most things that move quickly.

As I am a practical person however, there is no need to waste the carcass. Although I don't know if there are any legalities in butchering a native carcass, so check that out first and if all is ok, I would skin, clean and process it, then pop it into the freezer for a month before feeding it back to the dogs.

While they have their carcass, they have their 'reward'. So take it off them and give them a good time to forget about it before giving it back to them in a less recognisable form.

Lets hope you can get on top of this before the dogs think they are tough enough to take on a full grown Red kangaroo and they end up disemboweled.


----------



## OdessaStud (Sep 9, 2006)

Thankyou for the sensible comments people no of course i didnt turn the dogs onto them i panicked because i know how much damage a roo can do to a dog,(sorry but the dogs are part of me)and also was hoping to stop them in time but they are far quicker than me and the deed had been done,it was very quick they didnt maul it or anything (some consiltation)Because ive got 4 danes tying a roo to ones collar would end up in a massive dog fight as it is i run 2 out the front and 2 out the back when im not with them,but they were reprimanded it wasnt a good doggy thing believe me,im here alone with 2 young kids 90% of the time with noone for miles that i can call on for help,these dogs protect me and whats mine and im sorry for what they did i really only wanted to know what I should have done with the body,today im taking it down the back dump,unfortunatly the dingos will come in now to eat it but that opens up a whole new pandoras box!Chookies watch your backs girls.  
Odie


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 9, 2006)

IMO as long as the dog's know there in the wrong there is not alot more you can mate and i understand how impossible it is to fence the whole property as when i was youndger i went down to my uncle's proprerty and spent 3 week's working 8-10 hour's a day putting up a new fence around a 63 acre property it's hard yakka and by the time you have finished one side of it the roo's come and knock it all over again it's an uphill battle with the little bugger's


----------



## brrrrrr (Sep 9, 2006)

as far as you sayin i have no idea i live in the bush and know the realites of roos and such and how they can be a problem and as far as these people you spoke of ".8 people have been killed on our road avoiding these natives" this is a tragic thing but these people are the ones that had no idea as bad as this sounds you are better off to just hit the animal square on thus not putting you or others in as much danger by swerving to avoid impact and running into other cars or trees and such othe more solid objects but this is not what the thred is all about now that your dogs have a taste for blood they will be more inclinded to kill again and maybe you have no sheep in your area .... you do not have to fence the entire farm just the yard would do and as far as your comment "As i said in my post they were not unattended they were running in their back yard which is my 65 acres!!" you must realy hate mowing the lawns with a yard of this size lol ... and as i will say agian i would not have posted in a forum about this topic if i was you as you can see it is a hot topic and you will be open to comments such as mine and it seems you do not like these negative comments so may i sujest that in future you think about your posts and stick to the warm and fuzzy type so you do not get upsett when ppl such as me post something you do not like ... 

"That coming from someone with chopper as his avatar??? "" what the helll who gives a flying F#@! what my aviator is i keep my pets at home .. or are you saying chopper is a bad man ??? lol


----------



## Retic (Sep 9, 2006)

I guess these things happen but your matter of fact way you talked about it I think may have upset a few.
My main concern is comments like the pain in the butt roos and wallabies and that they are pests that destroy crops and the land. Now correct me if I am wrong but WE went into the bush and ripped out every tree and planted exotic crops and forced the native animals out, now they come and eat those crops and they get shot for their trouble. 
I think it is quite strange that the native animals are the ones referred to as the pests. ?


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 9, 2006)

Im just wondering what other native fauna the dogs could have killed without you knowing about it.


----------



## Isis (Sep 9, 2006)

As a person that lives in the bush with a high number of native animals around, my sugestion is do what we have done. We have dogs and cats that all have large fenced run for all our dogs ( and cats) that is completely escape proof. We take the dogs out for a long walk at least once a day and they are supervised at all times they are outside their runs. The dogs are more than happy with this arrangement and have enough room to move around freely and play. 2 of our dogs are ex racing greyhounds so they would chase down and kill anything on site. They are a heap of reasons to not let your dogs run not only for the local wildlife but most farmers will shoot a dog on site if they are in their paddocks with stock. Also with the warmer weather and more snakes about what about your dogs safety. Have a bit of a think. Your dogs killing wildlife is illegal. Please protect the wildlife, your dogs and yourself. e a responsible pet owner. The local authorities would be quite within their rights to put your dogs down and unless you start to act a bit more responsibly I would support them in doing it. It is not a habit that you should take lightly and should definately not encourage it. What have you been doing to discourage the or punish their actions.


----------



## Wrasse (Sep 9, 2006)

boa said:


> I guess these things happen but your matter of fact way you talked about it I think may have upset a few.



Yeah, I think the smiley after the $50 joke at the end made it all look like it was considered to be good and fun. When you read it with the full stops and take the joke and smiley into separate account, it all becomes very clear.


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 9, 2006)

perhap's just a little rewording next time and all the army men on this site will put there flame thrower's down for a second and give a mature and proper answer jmo


----------



## snakes4me2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Gee i might get shot down here myself.....Chop it up for dog food, I love animals too but i go out roo shooting on the farm all the time, it is mainly for protection of the crops that they eat (not for fun). If there were only one or two nobody would care but they are everywhere and do thousands of dollars damage.


----------



## salebrosus (Sep 9, 2006)

Tie the carcass to the back of the dogs neck, when its rotten the dogs will hate it and it will send them berserk. I had relatives that use to do that to the dogs on their farm when they got birds etc. The never killed anything again. Seemed to work for their dogs. Might seem harsh but it worked.

Simone.


----------



## cris (Sep 9, 2006)

> I think it is quite strange that the native animals are the ones referred to as the pests. ?


We have actually made this country a better place for some animals thats why there are so many, and yes they are pests. Maybe you dont eat food but i do. If you want to go off into some fairyland where there are no farms, then maybe they wouldnt be pests.
They dont just eat crops either they eat most other stuff too and if they wernt controlled they would cause much more environmental destruction.
Are you saying that we should be killing ppl Boa? because they are the pests?

Dont get me wrong i like the bouncy critters but to suggest a dog killing a wallaby is somehow bad for the environment is far from reality(im not sure if anyone said that just a vibe i got).


----------



## Nome (Sep 9, 2006)

I used to go out western QLD a lot, I know how many roos are there, it's known not to travel at dawn or dusk. You are also taking a big risk travelling without a bull bar. People shoot roos there all the time, it's not even blinked at, they are almost in plague proportions at some places. We did move into their environmemt, but fact is, Australia has to eat therefore crops have to be protected. 

Obviously you know to work something out with your dogs not to do it again. It's surprising they came out okay, there's many stories of dogs dying from that.

How do you find your dane's as guard dogs? Do you find they trouble your neighbours at all (I'm not sure if you meant your acerage was fenced, I would assume it is if you have cattle). Did you get them from a breeder (papered)? Do you mind me asking how much they go for these days?

I've always had a soft spot for dane's, always wanted one since I was little...just the shorter life span thing bothers me, it's a bit sad.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Nome said:


> It's surprising they came out okay, there's many stories of dogs dying from that.



Is funny you say that....my father inlaw had a jack russle that LOVED chasing the roos, one day the dog chased a roo and it turned on him... The funny part was that the roo scooped the dog up and had its way with it :shock: :lol: and there was nothing the father inlaw could do but watch :lol: :lol:

See they do get their revenge :wink:


----------



## Retic (Sep 9, 2006)

Is that how Jackaroos came about ?


----------



## snakes4me2 (Sep 9, 2006)

LOL... thats a good question, wasnt a happy father inlaw i know that much, he never looked at that dog the same again :lol:


----------



## AustHerps (Sep 9, 2006)

johnbowemonie said:


> Tie the carcass to the back of the dogs neck, when its rotten the dogs will hate it and it will send them berserk. I had relatives that use to do that to the dogs on their farm when they got birds etc. The never killed anything again. Seemed to work for their dogs. Might seem harsh but it worked.
> 
> Simone.



That's one of the most horrible things i've ever heard. The way some people treat their pets astounds me...

Dogs are natural hunters. If you put them on land, with roaming small marsupials, of course they're gonna kill the odd one.

We've all had dogs grab birds in the backyard. It's no different with a marsupial.

It's no different to the hundreds of horses that line up to be knackered.

If it were me, i'd chop up the animal and give it to them. 
Game meat is fantastic for dogs. It's dead now.

Just my 2 cents.

By the way, that's a beautifully marked harlequin. Did you breed it? I'd love to see it's parents.

Cheers,
Austy.


----------



## OdessaStud (Sep 9, 2006)

I agree wrasse shouldnt have put the $50 smiley up wasnt meant to make light of the topic though.
My land is on the cusp of the great dividing range,its all fenced to stock control standards(6 barbs 4.5ft high)
the bush is untouched never been cleared or cropped and over half of it isnt accessed by us so the wildlife have more than enough of my land to play in.Ive had danes for over 20 years and will challenge anyone who questions my ethics as a dog owner.My topic was posted knowingly that i would get some bad reactions and i was fine and expecting them but why do people need to get personal,your opion is appreciated and considered as a possible solution but noone wins being nasty,thats why i get my back up as for sticking to fluffy soft things to talk about ill keep it in mind next time i post.
Odie
Picture of my backyard.


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 9, 2006)

It make's wonder if your a vegetarian boa?
Because everyday around the country million's of cattle and animal's are killed just so you can have that steak or lamp chop or pork chop so should we all stop eating meat because they were here first and need to roam around untouched and be protected by the cattle industry there is no difference to one cow being killed to onme wallaby being killed there really isnt im sure if we human's found the taste for wallaby they would be killed and put on our plate 7 night's a week


----------



## nightowl (Sep 9, 2006)

OdessaStud said:


> What did you want me to do give it mouth to mouth?? killer danes pftt obviously a dog expert NOT!!


Are you a dog expert?



OdessaStud said:


> As i said in my post they were not unattended they were running in their back yard which is my 65 acres!!!


And you followed them around your 65 acres the whole time? So you know everything they were doing and you were there when they 'caught' the wallaby? If not....they were unattended!



OdessaStud said:


> If this was a native activist forum i wouldnt have posted it but you guys talk about live feeding of rodents thats 10000 times worse than what happend, your deliberatly being cruel,


I for one have never said I feed live prey to my snakes and I don't, only thawed.



OdessaStud said:


> So what your saying is that because you own the land and there your dogs they are free to kill whatever they like.......mmmm makes sence.
> 
> *Thats about it i suppose*


Now there's a responsible dog owner....

Why are you asking what to do with the carcass??? You should know if you want to chop it up and feed it to your dogs or bury/burn it or whatever. Like Wrasse said, what's done is done but I can't see the point of you asking that question.


----------



## josho (Sep 9, 2006)

mate whats done is done cut it up and feed it to the dog!!!! they net hundreds on ton of salmon each year for cat food and they breed millons of rats and mice for our snakes. the dogs done you a favor and saved you a few bucks on food for the next couple of weeks. dont let it go to waste fresh is always better anyway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steevo (Sep 9, 2006)

I wouldnt tend to get too bent out of shape by a dog killing a wallaby. Follow a dingo around for a week and see how cruel nature can be! IT would be nice to be as niaive as some are about how in harmony the world is. 

I'm a snake owner, conservationist and part-time commercial roo shooter. I spent 3 years working for the dep of conservation in NZ with noxious animal control. Killing noxious animals in other words. The number of roos and I would assume wallabies also has steadily been ont he increase (contrarie to alot of the animal rights propaganda out there), since land has started to be developed for farming. More water points equals more roos. I love roos also. Had my own red female for over a year til she mysteriously dissappeared. 

I'm an animal lover in general- spent months workiing with endangered species in NZ also including having the opportunity to spend time on stephens island where the tuatara and many other native reptiles live.

I'm also a realist and understand that while God's creation is amazing and beautiful, The meaning of life extends beyond this earth. And thank God for that because unfortunately death and suffering have become a part of this world. On a practical angle, Tie the wallaby onto your dog for a week and he wont touch one again.


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 9, 2006)

Just ignore all the idiot' on this site odessa trust me you could post anything on here and you would still get a stupid answer from some of the people who nothing better do then bring other people down,

so put your chin up and forget about the gargbage people have said to you ok !!!!1


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Sep 9, 2006)

nightowl said:


> You are quite free to say what you like about it but I still don't condone dogs being allowed to kill native wildlife, even pests like wallabies and roos. IMO it is just wrong.



I made the quote above as others opinions are pretty much the same.

Get it through your heads, the poster never allowed the killing, it was just something that happened that was out of their control. It is not as if the poster seen a wallaby, un-leashed the dogs and yelled attack-kill. They obviously feel bad about whats happened so they posted here to get some advice and you crucify them &amp; brandish them an un-fit animal owner. Afraid to say this place is not, never was &amp; I doubt ever will be a family felt community as soo many have previously said. It is nothing more than ground for attacking, slandering &amp; big noting which is a real shame.


----------



## Nagraj (Sep 9, 2006)

johnbowemonie said:


> Tie the carcass to the back of the dogs neck, when its rotten the dogs will hate it and it will send them berserk.



Looks like a good way to give a dog a lifelong psychosis to me.


----------



## nightowl (Sep 9, 2006)

I understand the poster never allowed the killing, but to me in the first post it seems Odessa was almost proud of what they did...


> This is a pic of my male dane Cash,last night he and his co offender Dakota also a dane caught themselves a wallaby.



That combined with the $50 comment made the post look worse than what it most likely is. I am not intending to slander anyone besides the "Now there's a responsible dog owner...." comment. Honestly, would a responsible dog owner let them kill what they like as long as it is on their land? I am merely responding to comments made returned by the poster in my defense.


----------



## cris (Sep 9, 2006)

> I'm a snake owner, conservationist and part-time commercial roo shooter.


OMG thats terible, you must be a very evil person :lol: :wink:


----------



## SLACkra (Sep 9, 2006)

honstly i am very suprised no one ever said:

Dig a hole where the dogs can't get to it and burry the body

Buy 2 muzzles and let your dogs run free, that way if they managed to run down a roo or a wallaby they shouldn't be able to kill it. also the bell idea is a good one.

its unfortunate but thats just what happens. 

andrew


----------



## OdessaStud (Sep 9, 2006)

Are you a dog expert? 
With my dogs yes sir i am! Im also a qualified vet nurse and have a degree in canine husbandry and genetics,still not an expert but closer than most !!!
I for one have never said I feed live prey to my snakes and I don't, only thawed. 
I never said you did feed live prey!
Now there's a responsible dog owner.... 
Yes indeed i am 
I saw them catch the dam thing but couldnt get to them in time,and i know for a fact that they have not ever killed anything else,dont have a voice for yelling at the moment either!!
but I can't see the point of you asking that question.
I didnt realise that I had to post topics that you could see the point in????Ill ask you first next time if my post is worthy of your time
Odie,


----------



## nightowl (Sep 9, 2006)

SLACkra said:


> honstly i am very suprised no one ever said:
> 
> Buy 2 muzzles and let your dogs run free, that way if they managed to run down a roo or a wallaby they shouldn't be able to kill it. also the bell idea is a good one.



that's a great idea!!


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 9, 2006)

nightowl said:


> SLACkra said:
> 
> 
> > honstly i am very suprised no one ever said:
> ...



yet also very cruel my uncle did this to his dog and the poor thing overheated and nearly died


----------



## snakes4me2 (Sep 9, 2006)

gee you have to wonder.....are they the real animals or are humans??

All people on here are animal lovers right??, thats one reason why we are here. But there seems to be so many do gooders that carry on here about absolute crap. As J &amp; C said, it was not told to attack and kill, some people just need to read properly before attacking other people JMO


----------



## nightowl (Sep 9, 2006)

OdessaStud said:


> Ill ask you first next time if my post is worthy of your time


It is childish comments like that that provoke people to reply with abusive responses.

maybe the point of this thread was to stir people?


----------



## OdessaStud (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey night owl im not offended by your comments and welcome your opion but like everything the written words sometimes dont really relay the correct message, thats why i hate sms.I am sorry for giving the impression that i made light of the subject the post was written by me knowing how it all happened and didnt really think how the written words would be interpreted.
Cheers Odie :wink: 
I hate muzzles many a good working dog has died because of ill fitting muzzles or getting caught up in the trees or fences.


----------



## zard (Sep 9, 2006)

OMFG!!!! We lived on a station, our dogs are trained pig hunters. 
We raised orphan wildlife and NEVER have our dogs attacked anything other than the pigs they are trained to hold.

Your attitude disgusts me and obviously others here. Your pathetic excuses are just that.. pathetic. 
People with your attitude give those with respect for all life country a bad name. I believe they call your kind hicks!
Regardless of how much land you own your dogs should be in a contained area.
Anything else i can think of to say to you now is not suitable for this forum.


----------



## OdessaStud (Sep 9, 2006)

OdessaStud wrote: ?Ill ask you first next time if my post is worthy of your time 
Bugger there was to supposed to be a tounge in cheek there night owl  

It is childish comments like that that provoke people to reply with abusive responses
Bloody words on a computer i was smiling when i typed it.
Sorry dude no offense intended
Odie


----------



## nightowl (Sep 9, 2006)

no probs odie..... text can be misinterpreted so let's take a deeeeep breath and smile


----------



## Nome (Sep 9, 2006)

Yep, muzzling dogs on a property is dangerous. They would need to be supervised constantly if they are muzzled.

Odessa, I don't know if you saw my questions before...how do you rate them as a guard and family dog? Do you breed them yourself? Are they barkers?


----------



## cris (Sep 9, 2006)

Australia was once a good place to live but now that odessa's dog has killed a wallaby that has all changed :cry: what a shame


----------



## snakes4me2 (Sep 9, 2006)

zard said:


> OMFG!!!! We lived on a station, our dogs are trained pig hunters.
> We raised orphan wildlife and NEVER have our dogs attacked anything other than the pigs they are trained to hold.
> 
> Your attitude disgusts me and obviously others here. Your pathetic excuses are just that.. pathetic.
> ...



THEY WERE JUST ASKING FOR ADVICE ON WHAT TO DO. Are you people not able to bloody read or something, get off ya bloody high horses and HELP people when they ask for help, not have the best dig you can think of.


----------



## OdessaStud (Sep 9, 2006)

Me hick you redneck pig hunter LOL


----------



## JandC_Reptiles (Sep 9, 2006)

Thank god it wasn't a Bilby or this thread may have got nasty lol


----------



## josho (Sep 9, 2006)

[text removed by moderator. Repeat offence will result in member being removed as well-Admin]


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 9, 2006)

snakes4me2 said:


> SHE WAS ASKING FOR ADVICE ON WHAT TO DO. Are you people not able to bloody read or something, get off ya bloody high horses and HELP people when they ask for help, not have the best dig you can think of.



Yep I agree, just don't come onto this forum and mention the words hybrid and intergrade in the same sentence because then you'll really be looking for trouble! 8)


----------



## MDPython (Sep 9, 2006)

> this thread may have got nasty


I thought it just did.....LOL


> I believe they call your kind hicks!


PMSL things are so much funnier coming from 
someone you dont know when you have heard them before :lol: :lol: 
(My uncle owns a property and refers to his neighbour this way lol) 
IMO Odie dosent seem like the type of lady to be easily offended.... :wink:


----------



## josho (Sep 9, 2006)

sorry about my french  :evil: :evil:


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 9, 2006)

i recon this is all just getting blown way out of perportion people only are reading what they wanna read so to all those idiot's out there that are 14 and havnt a clue about anything rack off and leave her alone she asked a genuine question so why dony u grow up and let the people with a solution help her. IMO there are far to many kid's on here that's what's making it such a bad forum to visit now day's


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 9, 2006)

scotchbo said:


> i recon this is all just getting blown way out of perportion people only are reading what they wanna read so to all those idiot's out there that are 14 and havnt a clue about anything rack off and leave her alone she asked a genuine question so why dony u grow up and let the people with a solution help her. IMO there are far to many kid's on here that's what's making it such a bad forum to visit now day's



hehe what's new??


----------



## zard (Sep 9, 2006)

oh the maturity you just showed josho :roll: 


odessa i will also add one of my dogs is a dane, the others a ridgeback and a mastiff. and it is all about training and time spent as well as securing them so they do no harm


----------



## AustHerps (Sep 9, 2006)

Nome said:


> how do you rate them as a guard and family dog? Do you breed them yourself? Are they barkers?



Fantastic family dogs. They're gentle giants. My partner has grown up with them all her life, and we've just got our first one since we've been together. I've never heard him bark, but as with any breed, there's always exceptions.

Not the greatest guard dogs when it comes to property, but will defend family if needed. Generally, with a great dane, they don't need to be fantastic guard dogs, as not many people are game to take one on due to their massive height.

Only downside as a family dog is that they need to be watched with young children, as they can be very clumsy, and sometimes don't know how big they are!

Cheers,
Austy.


----------



## zard (Sep 9, 2006)

scotchbro.. what a crock!


----------



## snakes4me2 (Sep 9, 2006)

scotchbo said:


> i recon this is all just getting blown way out of perportion people only are reading what they wanna read so to all those idiot's out there that are 14 and havnt a clue about anything rack off and leave her alone she asked a genuine question so why dony u grow up and let the people with a solution help her. IMO there are far to many kid's on here that's what's making it such a bad forum to visit now day's



Agreed, why would new people want to join a site that bitches about every little nitty gritty thing.


----------



## josho (Sep 9, 2006)

ZARD well you can talk mate


----------



## zard (Sep 9, 2006)

HHHH 12 i recon maybe ill give you a bit of credit and call your age to be 16 
hows about you grow up, your filthy mouth is really not nescary


----------



## Wrasse (Sep 9, 2006)

moosenoose said:


> Yep I agree, just don't come onto this forum and mention the words hybrid and intergrade in the same sentence because then you'll really be looking for trouble! 8)



OMG !!!! Was the Wallaby a roo/wallaby hybrid ??

:shock:


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 9, 2006)

excactly snakes4me2 there are so many member's on here that don't even bother post anymore cause of these idiot's bad mouthing them 

how old are you Zard cause i recon you fall into my young idiot category


----------



## Wrasse (Sep 9, 2006)

(and before the religious zealots jump on me, OMG stands for (in this case) Oh My Gosh)


----------



## snakes4me2 (Sep 9, 2006)

zard said:


> HHHH 12 i recon maybe ill give you a bit of credit and call your age to be 16
> hows about you grow up, your filthy mouth is really not nescary



Neither were your comments zard, maybe a bit harsh dont you think, when they were only asking for advice


----------



## Wrasse (Sep 9, 2006)

...and Moosey... NO, before you can try and attack me over that, there are no Gosh cults that I have offended !!

ner


----------



## Wrasse (Sep 9, 2006)

wheeeee

I am doing an 'Afrofishfilter' spammy thingy and I haven't even been drinking


----------



## snakes4me2 (Sep 9, 2006)

mmmmm i feel like having a whopper or a bacon delux burger mmmmmm.

Dam the closest hungry jacks is 2 hours away


----------



## zard (Sep 9, 2006)

snakes4me2 said:


> zard said:
> 
> 
> > HHHH 12 i recon maybe ill give you a bit of credit and call your age to be 16
> ...



come on read the first few comments again and tell me that you still truthfully feel that they were looking for advice when the op was posted :|


----------



## Wrasse (Sep 9, 2006)

Stop it snakes4me2, I dibbed the 'afrospam' for this thread !!

/me stomps a foot and sulks


----------



## Wrasse (Sep 9, 2006)

Give it up Zard, you are flogging a dead horse.

(There is probably an APS bleeding heart that will get upset about you doing that  )


----------



## josho (Sep 9, 2006)

ZARD have a read of you first coment and tell me your going to get a reaction that i a happy one. its a joke and everyone on this site is wrong except you. go back to your farm mate :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## snakes4me2 (Sep 9, 2006)

Wrasse said:


> Stop it snakes4me2, I dibbed the 'afrospam' for this thread !!
> 
> /me stomps a foot and sulks



:lol: :lol: :lol: ok then, im sick of reading this crud anyway, will go and read about herps :wink:


----------



## scotchbo (Sep 9, 2006)

im with you snakes4me2 im giving up on this as well hopefully this will fade into the wee dark bit of aps and hide it's ugly head lol


----------



## OdessaStud (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi Nome sorry i missed your question too busy dodging daggers,these dogs as austy said dont really need to be nasty to protect many a man has run from my gate  There are some that will bark at any strange noise (my black bitch) and others that will only bark for a good reason (my blue dog) the mum of the harliquin puppy in the pic with the chooks was a constant barker !My love of these dogs has been inprinted on my back and i wouldnt ever not have a dane,my kids have seen big dane noses from the day they were born and have learnt to respect them and all the animals we share our home with.I believe if pushed my dogs would protect me and my kids with their lives they know when to be on guard and when they can relax.
Cheers Odie
Please one thing i would like to explain the $50 smiley was not an indication of my feelings for the topic the reason i posted it was a bad attempt at having a shot at someone who offered me a $50 for a car I listed.


----------



## dynea (Sep 9, 2006)

Cute dogs, I've been trying to convince my husband to get a dane.


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 9, 2006)

Wrasse said:


> wheeeee
> 
> I am doing an 'Afrofishfilter' spammy thingy and I haven't even been drinking



Suuuuuuuuure, denial is the first trait of alcoholism :wink: 8)


----------



## pythoness (Sep 9, 2006)

> (There is probably an APS bleeding heart that will get upset about you doing that )




 Naa can't get too upset at flogging a dead horse,,,, get a bit upset if you start dragging dead donkeys around on piano's tho hehehehehehe


----------



## SLACkra (Sep 9, 2006)

ok no muzzle, do what i did with my dogs(well at least one of him when it was youngish). just make them associate hurting or being near the animal you don't want them to harm as being bad. for example get a cintronella or electric(preferably cintronella) dog collar. take em for a walk, find some wallabies. the moment they chase them at all PSSST contronella right in the face. suddenly chasing them won't be that great.

andrew


----------



## Jen (Sep 9, 2006)

umm, i skipped from page one as it just seemed like everyone was bagging out odessa (sorry to those who weren't) it is sad that the dogs killed a wallaby, but i would be a bit more concerned that they wouldn't let you near it (guarding it), this is a dominance issue and should be sorted. you are the boss, not them. i also wouldn't feed the dogs, or any other animal, the uncooked meat, due to flukes, worms etc. sad as it is, i once counted over 100 roos and wallabies dead on the side of the road between newcastle and armidale, it isn't like there is a shortage. wow, that sounds so callous


----------



## OdessaStud (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey Jen no they didnt guard it from me they were just guarding it from any other animals ie the chooks.I can take food out of their mouths if i have to they arnt a problem like that.I always cook all my dog meat for that very reason but i couldnt bring myself to cutting it up anyways its buried down in the back dump.There is only one dominatrix in this house ME :mrgreen: 
Thanks for the advise 
Cheers Odie


----------



## Jen (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm glad you're the boss odie, my dogs walk all over me most of the time. cutting up animals can be gross, but if you collect bones like i do, it has to be done.


----------

